# Echo BAG Quickshot



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Anyone fished one of these? I just received the 8â€™ 9 weight at Christmas. Iâ€™ve only dock cast it, but it seems to have an abundance of reserve power and is a smooth and easy rod to cast. I tried one line, a nine weight SA Titan taper and that paired well with the rod. My Nautilus X felt too light for the rod. 

The nine weight Quickshot appears like it might be too much rod and unnecessarily heavy for the typical Texas marsh redfish. The rod might better suited for adult redfish or the typical jacks that cruise in the surf and passes. I could see this rod being good against a better snook in cover or juvenile 3 or 4 foot Tarpon. The 8â€™ nine weight BAG Quickshot feels at least as if not more substantial than my TFO graphite 9â€™ 10 weight. I take a few nearshore boat cruises every year and could see the nine weight Quickshot being a good fit for those.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

I demo an Echo rod about a year ago and found it to be a nice casting rod. Once you get use to casting a glass rod they can be a lot of fun fishing. I have an Epic 6wt that I just love and use a lot up on the lakes for Bass and Stripers and sometimes take it to the coast for Red's. The only problem I have with glass rods is, it's hard to make long cast into the wind . I wouldn't give up on the 9wt, the extra line weight will make it easier to deal with the wind and the soft rod will make the fish feel bigger. It should also handle those Jacks.
Have fun and post some pictures.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I got out in the wind yesterday afternoon with the 9 weight Quickshot. Definitely handles the wind. I might have to put on a heavier reel than the Allen Atlas III. The rod weight towards the tip was noticeable when stripping in the fly. Maybe a heavier reel will balance it better.

This little 22â€ redfish put a little bend in it, so I think the 9 weight will be okay for slot reds. The wind kept me pinned in a tiny pocket with some gin clear water next to the launch, but the waves outside the spot prevented me from covering any other water.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Put the 8.1 ounce Ross CLA on the 9 weight Quickshot. Definitely helps counterbalance the heavy glass rod. Fished structure and sign, think lots of casting, for about 3 hours last Thursday in some wind and it really didnâ€™t tire me out all that much.

Got a couple mid slots and the 9 weight isnâ€™t so stiff and big to make the fish feel tiny. The 9 weight Quickshot is a good alternative to graphite in the wind and with the glass rod I know it can handle the stress when a fish goes under the kayak like it did last Thursday.

If you donâ€™t mind a set up with some extra weight and like some of the advantages of glass, then the 9 weight Quickshot is a viable Texas inshore/nearshore rod for the kayaker. If you want the lightest possible rod and reel available and you put a premium on that, the 9 weight Quickshot is definitely not your rod.

People pay good money to go to a gym to pump all kinds of iron, then canâ€™t stand an extra couple of ounces on their fly set ups.


----------

